# Kurzgeschichte



## Lae-Booty (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies ;D

In meiner Langeweile (und wegen Serverwartungen ) habe ich eine Kurzgeschichte angefangen. So toll ist sie bestimmt nicht, aber ich will sie euch nicht vorenthalten. Gut, falsch formuliert, ich will das ihr sie euch einfach durchlest, Kritik ist fast schon ein muss. Will mich ja bessern 

Es ist kein Episches Werk die die des Tolkins, J.K.R usw, aber es wurde mit Herz gemacht ^^


Ich würds gern als Spoiler verbergen, doof nur das ich nicht weiß wie es geht 



---> Prolog
Karil, 2056
14:36
„Neiiiin!!!“, schrie Juel, als es sah wie einer der Zombies seinem Bruder die Klauen in den Magen stieß. „Die Zombies sind nicht unterzukriegen! Wir müssen flüchten solange wir noch können!“, schrie Wayn, ein großer, schwer berüsteter Junge. Dieser hatte eine MG im Anschlag, zwei Revolver in den Holster und einige Granaten um die Tailie gespannt. Am Rücken war eine Schrotflinte an der schweren Rüstung befestigt, die für jeden Freiheitskämpfer pflicht war. 
Dave, Juels Bruder, lag im sterben. Der Zombie der ihm den Magen durchgestochen hat traf alle lebenswichtigen Organe. „Dave, ich werde dir helfen, ich kann das! Wir sind nicht hier um Leute zu verlieren. Wir wollten die Welt retten! Bitte, stirb nicht! Bitteee….“ „Halt … die … Klappe“, stöhnte Dave mit immer schwächer werdenden Stimme. „Hätte ich nicht gewusst was auf dem Schlachtfeld abgeht wäre ich wohl kaum hier…“ Seine Stimme hörte sich an, als ob er immer schläfriger wurde. Wayn schoss in der zwischenzeit die Zombies nach der Reihe weg, um so sicherheit zu gewähren. „Ich.. bin.. wohl.. nicht.. der.. beste.. gewes…“, Dave schloss die Augen und hörte auf zu atmen. „Das war zuviel, das werden sie mir nie gutmachen können!!!“ Er hob die Faust in den Himmel und schrie:” Jugdment!!!“ Dunkle Wolken zogen auf. Ein rauer Wind kam und es fing an zu stürmen. Blitze stießen die Dunkelheit auf und trafen ganze Lager von Zombies. „Gib mir die Kraft, das ganze zu beenden!“ Ein Blitz fuhr in seine Faust, doch er zuckte nicht, nicht mal sein Gesicht verzog sich. Die Faust leuchtete, als ob er einen Leuchtstab umgebunden hätte. Die Faust auf die nächste Welle gerichtet schrie er zu Wayn:“ Lauf, solange du kannst! Du willst mich nicht sehen wenn ich hier aufräume. Und nimm Dave mit, ich will ihn hier nicht zurücklassen!!“ Seine Stimme klang nicht mehr so verunsichert, voller Angst und Furcht, sondern Siegessicher, als ob er wissen würde das er ohne Probleme lebend davonkommen würde. Doch Wayn dachte das gegenteil. Doch in diesem Zustand wollte er sich ihm nicht wiedersetzen. Er lief im Regen zu Dave, nahm ihn auf die Schulter und lief wieder zurück zu ihrem Bunker.
Juel war kein gewöhnlicher Mensch. Zumindest nicht mehr. Er schoss mit gestreckter Faust auf die Zombies zu und schlug jedem einzelnen den Kopf weg. Mit gottgleicher geschwindigkeit sprintete er über das Feld und vernichtete im sekundentakt die Zombies. Ein größerer, aus mehreren Zombies geflickter Zombie kam in seine richtung. Doch er zeigte keine Angst. Er spürte keine. Seine Faust, immernoch zu einer Faust geballt, ließ er endlich los und ein kleiner, weiß leuchtender Strahl schien auf den Kopf vom Zombie. Der Hirnlose merkte natürlich nichts. „Exorzismus!“ Das Wort ließ er sich auf der Zunge zergehen. Sein gegenüber blieb stehen, in seinen Augen sah man den Schmerz den er jetzt verspühren musste. Er streckte seinen Kopf in die höhe und öffnete den Mund. Auch die letzten Versuche, dich dagegen zu wehren waren umsonst und ein schwarzer Geist fuhr ihm aus dem Mund. „Du gehörst mir! Du wirst kein Unheil mehr anrichten. Nie mehr. NIE!!!“ Er sprang in die höhe und schnappte sich die Seele mit seiner Leuchtenden Hand. 
„Dave!“ Juel klang besorgt, nicht mehr so sicher wie vor einigen Stunden. „Ich weiß, du bist von uns gegangen aber ich bin mir sicher zu hörst mich noch. Hier, diese Seele sollte dir helfen!“ Doch der Geist weigerte sich. Er wollte in keinen Toten bekehren. Stattdessen griff er wieder Juel an. „Er will nicht, aber ich werde ihn aufnehmen, beherschen und seine Kraft übernehmen. Es wird ein Teil von dir in mir sein. Du bist nicht tot, auch wenn dir dieser Zombie, zumindest ein Teil von ihm, so viel schmerz zuführte. Ich werde für dich weitermachen. Nur für dich!“ Er öffnete den Mund und der Geist ging in seinen Mund hinein. Seine Augen wurden Schwarz, seine Puppillen weiteten sich und die leuchtende Faust wurde dunkler. Immer dunkler. Und dann schwarz…
&#8195;
Kapitel 1  
Soron 2059, 
18:54
„Nun sind es auf den Tag genau drei Jahre.“ „Musste schrecklich für dich gewesen sein“, sagte Joey, der Barkeeper. „Ja, war es auch, aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden. Ach, noch etwas, gib mir noch einen Doppelten Whiskey, ich habe Durst!“ Juel war 23 und hatte langes, schwarzes Haar. Im Gesicht hatte er eine Narbe, die über sein linkes Auge ging. Niemand wusste, wobei er sich die zugezogen hat, aber es zeugte von männlichtkeit. Zumindest in Augen von Joey. Er trug einen langen, schwarzen Mantel, den er aufgeknöpft hatte. Darunter befand sich ein Dunkelblaues Hemd und eine Schwarze Hose. Er hatte wohl kein schwarzes Hemd gehabt und wollte einfach das dunkelste anhaben. So wirke es jedenfalls. „Ich liebe diese Bar hier. Die Atmosphäre. Die Musik. Das Klima. Alles stimmte. Und die Drinks sind der Hammer!“ Er hörte ein Knarksen. Die Bartür, wie man sie im alten Western zu den Saloons hatte, ging auf. Ein älterer Man trat hinein. Er humpelte und hatte zwecks dazu eine Krücke mit sich. „Juel, stimmts? Hättest du lust auf einen Auftrag?“ „Sprich weiter, alter mann.“ „Ich bräuchte dich für eine eskorten sumindest für einige Tage. Oder Wochen, kommt darauf an.“
„Wen müsste ich denn eskotieren?“ Man hörte schreie. Zwei frauen, anfang 20, rannten in die Bar hinein. Juel spürte das sie etwas verfolgte uns so sprang er von seinem Stuhl und die Tür hinaus. Ein Alter Mann lief auf ihn zu. Juel ballte seine Faust und machte die gleiche geste wie bei all den anderen. „Eternal Darkness!“ Ein schwarzer Bolzen aus schatten formte. „Stirb, gestörter Man!“ er sagte das irgendwie gelangweilt. Als ob er das schon gewöhnt ist. Der Bolzen flog mit großer geschwindigkeit auf den Greis zu und stach ihm genau ins Herz. Er war sofort tot. 


To be Continued...


Es liegt an euch ob ihr euch das antut oder nicht..

MfG

Lae aka Bôôty


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2011)

Falsches Forum ... passt eher ins RPG Forum
von daher reporte ich des mal mit der Bitte um Verschiebung
/reported


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Und spoilertags lassen sich einfach anbringen^^


```
[spoiler] Dein Text... Beispiel BLABLABLA... [/spoiler]
```

Sollte dann so aussehen: 



Spoiler



Dein Text... Beispiel BLABLABLA...


----------



## Fauzi (6. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Falsches Forum ... passt eher ins RPG Forum
> von daher reporte ich des mal mit der Bitte um Verschiebung
> /reported



Hoffentlich hast du mit dem Foren-Polizei-Mode etwas in deinem Leben kompensiert und es geht dir nun besser 


Btt: Ich habs durchgelesen, viel Fantasie dabei. Schöne beschreibungen und interessanter Gedanke. Der Teil in der Bar gefällt mir mehr als das "Intro".

Mfg


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2011)

Glaub du mal


----------



## Alux (7. Juli 2011)

Find ich recht interessant. Vielleicht die Rechtschreibung ein wenig überarbeiten, aber ansonsten könnte es sicher verdammt interessant werden.


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

Viele Fehler könntest schon durch die Rechtschreibprüfung von Word beheben.


----------



## cefear (5. August 2012)

Lae-Booty schrieb:


> Der Zombie der ihm den Magen durchgestochen hat traf alle lebenswichtigen Organe.



Der Zombie, hat ihm also den *Magen* "durchgestochen", und traf dabei *alle* wichtigen Organe????? Naja...


----------



## FearMeGilde (20. September 2012)

nicht schlecht leute, weiter so


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

nett


----------

